# Holiday



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I will not be about much in the next couple of weeks as I am having a holiday or at least trying to as this is my itinerary

Cairo- Jeddah
Jeddah-Cairo
Cairo- Madrid-Alicante
Alicante-London
London-Glasgow
Glasgow -Alicante
Alicante-Madrid-Cairo.

A bit of a carbon footprint and no rest but I can come back to work and put my feet up

Is anyone else off on their holiday?

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Phew.... that's a whole lot of travelling for just a couple of weeks. 
Have fun, we'll miss you 

Wish I could say I'll be off on hols, but think that last month in UK is my lot for another year or so...

Sam x


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I will not be about much in the next couple of weeks as I am having a holiday or at least trying to as this is my itinerary
> 
> Cairo- Jeddah
> Jeddah-Cairo
> ...


Slightly different question but are you going to stock up on red salmon and fake tan when you are back home?!


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Enjoy being away from here 

If you could bring some rain, thunder, SNOW or anything like that, it would be great


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Beatle said:


> Slightly different question but are you going to stock up on red salmon and fake tan when you are back home?!




Yes to the red salmon although I can find it here it is really far too expensive so I will go to tesco in the hope they have a bogof on, fake tan.. would you believe I have found it here lol


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

DeadGuy said:


> Enjoy being away from here
> 
> If you could bring some rain, thunder, SNOW or anything like that, it would be great




I love snow...


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> I will not be about much in the next couple of weeks as I am having a holiday or at least trying to as this is my itinerary
> 
> Cairo- Jeddah
> Jeddah-Cairo
> ...


sounds like a great trip - apart from the "Glasgow" bit :eyebrows: eep:

have fun and bring me back a nice bottle of Pouilly-Fumé


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> sounds like a great trip - apart from the "Glasgow" bit :eyebrows: eep:
> 
> have fun and bring me back a nice bottle of Pouilly-Fumé




What's wrong with a bottle of Buckfast?

Well it seems I might not have to go to Jeddah which is good and if not then I might try and get to Spain tomorrow evening.


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

Have a nice holiday!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Well you have me for a few more days seems I can't go until Tuesday now!!


----------

